# Lets talk about Replica's!!



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

I know some people are gonna piss and moan about this, but I don't care.








I live in NJ and drive the crappiest roads, yet I really like the look of BBS wheels. Now I don't have $100 bills or even $5 bills falling from my cornhole so buying real BBS's and destroying them on NJ roads will not 
happen for me.
So therefore I want to make a list of all BBS replica wheels that people 
like me ( cheap ) can have a great looking wheel without spending a fortune.
I'll be looking as much as I can for links to places where rep's can be had.
Post what you find and I'll put a link in this post.
BBS RM- Prime 250 DISCONTINUED 








BBS RS- Konig / Maxxim Remember 









Available @ Raderwerks 
http://www.raderwerks.com/wheels.cfm 
BBS LM- Maxxim Le Mans Mesh








Available @ Raderwerks
http://www.raderwerks.com/wheels.cfm 
Work Equip- Maxxim Screech








Available @ Raderwerks
http://www.raderwerks.com/wheels.cfm 
BBS RA ?? - Axis OG-San








More than I can list here
Raderworks http://raderwerks.com/index.cfm

_Modified by thenick at 11:04 PM 4-3-2008_

_Modified by thenick at 11:05 PM 4-3-2008_

_Modified by thenick at 11:09 PM 4-3-2008_

_Modified by thenick at 1:38 PM 4-6-2008_


_Modified by thenick at 7:06 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

Nobody has anything to say about this?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (thenick)*

i am with you on this one??? 
but if the money has to be spent then so be it! but good wheels and potholes dont mix!!!


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

Better ( cheaper ) to destroy a $150 wheel than a $ 500 wheel.


----------



## SvdM (Apr 3, 2008)

Lenso also make a replica of the BBS RM's or the 'basketweave' rims. It's called "Lenso BSX"
http://www.lensowheel.com/ecatalog/
Also check out "Lenso Eagle" for a kind of new millenium version of this classic.
*Now if anyone has some information on "Zender Turbo" replica's, I'll be stoked!*


_Modified by SvdM at 4:19 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## SvdM (Apr 3, 2008)

Enkei also did something quite similar to the BBS RM's, but I don't see it on their site... probably discontinued. 
(Wanted to paste an image of *ZENDER TURBO's*, but couldn't get it to work, so here is a link)
http://www.wheel-whores.com/fo...b3c02



_Modified by SvdM at 4:19 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (thenick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenick* »_Better ( cheaper ) to destroy a $150 wheel than a $ 500 wheel.


ture that!


----------



## tcieri (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Lets talk about Replica's!! (thenick)*

I like the idea for the look but I'm sure you'll get docked points in a show for not being a true BBS Rim


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Replica's!! (tcieri)*

I'll update the OP when I get home. 
thanks for finding RM reps.
it would be better if we could keep this USA only. 
I don't plan on showing this car, just dailying it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by thenick at 11:43 AM 4-3-2008_


----------



## super2 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk about Replica's!! (thenick)*

RADERWERKS has some nice replicas. They sell here in the classifieds too, so if you just search them...


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Replica's!! (super2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *super2* »_RADERWERKS has some nice replicas. They sell here in the classifieds too, so if you just search them...

They completely slipped my mind.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk about Replica's!! (thenick)*

how bout a Borbet wheel?? Not a BBS replica but those are nice wheels @ reasonable prices...


----------



## nickposite (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm currently running "replica" S4 wheels on my Jetta. They look nice but are heavy as YOU KNOW WHAT!


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Replica's!! (jaso028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaso028* »_how bout a Borbet wheel?? Not a BBS replica but those are nice wheels @ reasonable prices...









Get me some info pics & such and I'll put it up top.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Lets talk about Replica's!! (thenick)*

AXIS OG-San


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Lets talk about Replica's!! (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_AXIS OG-San

Added. 
I put them up as a BBS RA replica, because they look the most like them but let me know if I am wrong.




























( redeemable in NJ )
For whoever finds BBS RM reps available in the US


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

I spoke to Raderwerks about a group
buy on RS reps. By Konig
Any interest?
Ill add specifics as I get them. 
And I'll create a separate thread.


_Modified by thenick at 7:02 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## Sirrocco16vpartduex (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (thenick)*

I'm in, sign me up.


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

2 sets is a good start


----------

